# 1 Year Growth Spurt?



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everyone. As my pup, Dallas, is nearing one year (His birthday is the 6th! Crazy how time has flown by so quickly), it seems like he's going through another growth spurt. Around 8/9 months, he was really starting to looks like a muscular, bulky, "adult" GSD. But now he's back to that weird, lanky stage of the 6-month-old shepherd. I know it's not entirely strange for him to begin growing again... His paws are definitely still too big for him and he is not as big as I had anticipated... But I haven't read much about people's dogs going through another fast-paced growth spurt around the one year mark and I was just wondering if you have experienced this with your dog(s).

It also seems as though because he's growing again, he thinks that means he has to be a mischievous, destructive puppy again! He has *never* been shoe chewer, but in the past two days, he destroyed my two favorite pairs of shoes! Oh boy I was angry! Needless to say, the rest of my shoes are now completely hidden from him 

And can I just say what an absolute joy it has been, having Dallas in my life? I have wanted a german shepherd ever since I was a little girl and I never knew how truly rewarding it could be. He gives me so much happiness and the unconditional love I come home to every day is always wonderful :wub: I've included photos of him at 7 months and then two at 10 months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We're going through the same thing with the growth spurt. . and the mischief.  He was kind of chunky and muscular; now he's gotten lanky again.


----------

